# Directory Quota

## Tux12Fun

Hello,

I got the following Problem.

I have a Directory Structure like that

/mnt/input/x1

/mnt/input/x2

/mnt/input/x3

/mnt/input/x4

input is a mounted Filesystem via NFS. I would like to quotate the x1 / x2 ... Directorys. But the owner of the Directorys and Files is root. And the Directorys should be qouted to dirfferent max. Sizes. Is this possible.

like x1 = 10MB

       x2 = 500MB 

       and so on.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello tux12fun.

this seems to be helpful for you purpose.

http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/10/disk-quotas-in-linux-explained.html

maximus successus

----------

## Tux12Fun

Hi,

my nfs mount doesn't accept "usrquota" or "grpquota". 

It doesn't complain about it, but if I take a look to "mount" or "/etc/mtab",

I can't see that the flags are set. Mount shows me the flags in verbose Mode.

The quotacheck command complains, that it can't find a device with quota flags.

Remember, I'd like to have the quota on a NFS on the Client side.

Is this possible?

Thank you for your help.

Regards Thomas

----------

## manaka

You need to enable disc quotas on the server side. The usrquota and grpquota aren't necessary on the client side (they do no harm, though).

Make sure you have the usrquota and grpquota as mount options on the server. Also, check that the nfs service is starting the rpc.rquotad daemon (look at NFS_NEEDED_SERVICES on /etc/conf.d/net).

----------

